# Hey from south Texas!



## johnsover (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi! 
I'm pretty new to world of smoking, and naturally I have many questions, so I have been scouring the internet and I finally came across this site. I am so glad I did! So far I have learned more from here than all the others put together!
Anyway, we currently have a new braunfels charcoal smoker, and I just bought a great outdoors vertical gas smoker a couple of days ago.
We have been grinding our sausage for a couple of years now, but we just got into smoking it ourselves a week or so ago. We have much to learn!
I am doing our first batch of summer sausage now, and of course I have run into a couple of snags...
We stuffed the casings and let it sit in the fridge for 2 days, then fired up the new smoker and smoked it for about 8 hours until the IT reached 155, then did the ice bath til the IT reached 120, then I hung it up and that is where I am. I read somewhere that it needs to bloom, but I don't know how long or exactly what bloom is...
anybody know what this means or how long to do it?
Sorry for the long introduction...typical newbie. lol
Nice to meet everyone!
See ya
-V


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site John. I dont make sausage so sorry I can't help with the questions. I am sure someone who know smothing about it will be along shortly. Goodluck.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, John.  Don't have the answers you are looking for, but I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you out.  Check out the 5 day e-course also.  It's full of great information that is really quite helpful.


----------



## johnsover (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes it does help, thanks. 
Looks like I'm ready to try some sausage then...its been hanging since 3:00 a.m.
Thanks so much for your help!
See ya
-V


----------



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site. It's a great place here.............

Kookie


----------



## mossymo (Jan 31, 2008)

johnsover
Welcome to SMF; you sound very commited to having a smoking habit, join the club !!!


----------



## gramason (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, this is the place to get you on your way to good q.


----------



## pduke216 (Jan 31, 2008)

The guys and gals in this forum rock. I did the same thing you did (lurking) thinking that everyone would just ignore you because you are a neewbie. Don't be afraid to ask questions (even the stupid ones) because to the best of their knowledge they will help you along.


----------



## johnsover (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and I look forward to reading through the forums more. Looks like there are many talented people here.
See ya
-V


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome johnsover to smf and hope you enjoy us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 31, 2008)

John, welcome to the SMF, this is a friendly place to share stories and pics too. When you get a feel for it, try posting some Q View along with your smokin' stories.


----------



## johnsover (Jan 31, 2008)

You are cracking me up!
And that sounds like a challenge! The first 4 chubs are done, so I'll post some pics later today.

See ya,
-V


----------



## crockadale (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, I see you got your answer and you allways will. This is a great group of smoke addicts.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  My wife grew up in S. Texas.  South Padre Island to be exact, whereabouts do you hang your hat?


----------



## johnsover (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not quite that south. I live in Brazoria. It is a small town south of Houston.
-V


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Johnsover! Looking forward to your Qview.


----------



## johnsover (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, let me see if I can figure out how to post a picture...

This is some summer sausage that we are trying. We tried two different types of seasonings which is why we are using two different colors of casings. One season is backwoods that we bought at academy, and one is a blend from our local butcher. Both have fresh jalapenos and sharp cheddar cheese.






To be smoked







Getting ready to smoke.







Finished product.






Delicious!

Smoked for about 8 hours, until the IT reached 155. The outside skin was slightly tough, almost like it made a casing under the casing, but the taste is out of this world!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




We really like both season blends...we are still trying to decide which we like better. We did decide however that we need to add more jalapenos.

Anyway, here is our current summer sausage batches.

Hopefully the pictures will show up ok...
see ya,
-V


----------



## johnsover (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, the pictures didn't go where I wanted them to, but they are still there...
-V


----------



## duffygould (Feb 1, 2008)

What a nice introduction! All the info to let us know who you are, a nice question right off the bat, you get the answer your looking for and then to top it off some mighty fine looking q-view. welcome my friend.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!! As you can see there are lots of good friendly folks here!!


----------



## paulmarx (Feb 3, 2008)

johnsover I'm League City and worked in Clute for Centerpoint welcome from another newbie


----------



## johnsover (Feb 3, 2008)

Small world! I lived in Clute for a few years when I was growing up.
Thanks for the welcome and same to you.


----------

